# Vases



## davidgiul (Apr 4, 2013)

A couple of vases and a bracelet made from one piece of claro burl walnut that was purchase last year from MSB64. 
Dimensions: 1st Vase- OD:11" ID:7" Test Tube: 25mm x 150mm
2nd Vase- OD:6" ID:3" Test Tube: 13mm x 100mm
Bracelet- OD:2.75" ID:2.5"
Finish: 3 coats of conversion varnish.
Bracelet was turned and vases were cut on an Excalibur scroll saw and sanded on a Rigid spindle sander with a belt sanding attachment.
[attachment=22312]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 4, 2013)

NICE David- You are making good use out of that sander!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice David. Really pretty. 

.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Apr 4, 2013)

Very Creative!
My Significant " Other " :dash2: Now Wants One, Thanks David...


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 4, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> NICE David- You are making good use out of that sander!!!!


Thanks for the recommendation of the sander, Mike.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 4, 2013)

those look great dave very nice work . very unique duck


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 4, 2013)

The_Architect_23 said:


> Very Creative!
> My Significant " Other " :dash2: Now Wants One, Thanks David...


You are welcome. I recently sold a similar one made out of Koa that Sue liked. Put me in the doghouse for a week, but I did get 150.00 for it.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2013)

Nicely done! A very classy design that I may have to poach


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 4, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I like the design too. What sander?


Thanks. It was a Rigid spindle sander from Home Depot.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

FWIW I've had the Rigid oscillating spindle/belt sander for 5 years or so and it's a handy tool to have.


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2013)

That's really nice stuff David.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2013)

Cool! Neat design and great execution!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are gorgeous David. :hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## Brink (Apr 12, 2013)

Those are incredible! Excellent proportions and asymmetry.


----------



## TimR (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nicely done. I agree that this is some creative stuff. Applause!!


----------

